# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > حرفه ای: بازگشايي رمز فايل اينكريپت شده

## aidin81

با درود  خدمت سروران
 اطلاعاتي روي هارد ديسك داشتم به صورت اينكريپت شده كه متاسفانه هارد ديسكم مفقود شده است  ولي خوشبختانه يك فايل كپي از بخش از اطلاعات ان را روي سيستمم داشتم مشكلي كه وجود دارد اين كه اين فايلهابه صورت اينكريپت شده  توسط خود نرم افزار Tranced هارد ديسك است والان باز نميشود آيا راهي وجود دارد كه بتوان اين اطلاعاتم را رمز كشايي كنم

----------

